# Swollen This Morning - Vomiting This Evening



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know what it could be, but honestly, I would probably see if there is a vet open. Even an unfamiliar vet is better than no vet. The vomiting with force worries me, and also that he hasn't been himself all day. I would worry too much to sleep anyway. Milk may have bothered his stomach. How does he seem right now?


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

I JUST took him out to see if he'd poop. He peed. He ate some grass... actually I don't even think he actually ate it. He walked around. He was willing to go for a walk (I wasn't). Then he started attacking the leash (as he does when nothing is happening and we're just standing there). He didn't poop. But he didn't TRY to poop or even sniff around like he wanted to poop or had to. I don't know if that's good or bad. 

He seems okay now. Harley is such a laid back dog to begin with it is really hard to tell. As his mommy though, I'd say he isn't feeling well. I've made up my mind that if he doesn't seem at least 80% better tomorrow I am taking him to the vet. I don't mind taking him to an unfamiliar vet really. What really bothered me was WHICH vet it was here in my town. There are a few vets here but I've heard stories about this particular one. And his tone of voice to me when I called upset me alot. 

I had called a different vet and she just referred me to the emergency line. I am not sure if the vets here will take a dog that isn't their patient. The whole situation is ridiculous really. We're on the border and the competition with the USA vets is crazy. I just want it to be tomorrow and day time. 

It is now 2:00 am. I don't even know if I will be able to sleep. I napped earlier but I woke up with a start because something told me to check on him. 

So he is laying down, about to go to sleep. His breathing is normal. I'd say his energy levels are normal but I don't really know what normal is for 2:00 am. Normally we're all asleep!

I just wanted to add that he did eat both of his meals today. He was a little hesitant to eat it at first but he did eat it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you will find a vet to take Harley to see. Please don't let him suffer physically because you don't like the way a vet talked to you. If Harley is having a life-threatening medical emergency does it really matter? What would matter most to me is getting him seen, evaluated and treated quickly to allieviate suffering and possibly save his life.


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay. So it is a new day. He didn't puke anymore throughout the night. So it was a total of 3. 2 right after eachother, and one more about an hour later. 

He seems to be himself. I am going to take him out to see if he poops. Whether he goes to the vet today depends on if he poops - and what it looks like. 

Please don't think I'm irresponsible for not having taken him in. He was fine ALL day yesterday after the benadryl. I've read and heard from te vet I spoke to yesterday that that would make him very drowsy. So that is was happened and it didn't worry me. 

It wasn't until the vomiting started that he really seemed 'sick'. Obviously because vomit = sick. But not with dogs really. 

Anyway, I did manage to get about 3 hours of sleep and I don't feel quite as freaked out as I did last night. I panic so easily. ... whatever. Enough said. I'm taking my boy out and we'll see how he acts. 

By the way, has bendaryl OR milk caused vomiting in anyone's dog?


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

I am extremely happy to say that Harley pooped normally - without any pain or struggle. The poop itself was normal size and colour. I took him to my sister's yard. It a guarantee that he'll poop instantly if I take him to the park or someone else's yard. 

He was playing and he is acting 100% normal. I am not going to feed him until a little later JUST in case. But if ANY symptoms come up again he'll be going in. I will be calling my vet tomorrow to let them know and see if I can drop off a poop sample. I'm willing to pay money to hear that nothing is wrong. 

I am definitely thinking he got stung by some sort of insect when he was outside. And then either the benadryl or milk.... or even the allergic reaction... caused the vomitting later on. My sister's sister in law is a vet assistant. I am going to call her right now to see if any of that could have caused the vomiting.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Glad to hear Harley is doing better.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It does sound like a bite and the benadryl helped.It was probably the milk that made him vomit or the combination. I am sure if it would have been worse or continued, you would have taken him in somewhere.
I am sorry you got a jerk for the on call. That is awful he made fun of an allergic reaction. I actually had an oncall doc treat me like that when my daughter had an allergic reaction and she would have died if I hadn't ignored him and took her to the ER. (anaphalactic shock!)
So always trust your gut. Much better to be safe than oh so sorry!

So glad he is better. No vets around you take night calls? I am so grateful ours does.


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I guess all the vets are connected. At night time you call the number and then the on-call vet calls you back. I think all of the vets in the city take turns or something. I am not sure how it works. But the vet that was on-call when I called was the ONE vet in the city I don't trust. I've heard stories from people that have taken their animals there, and from someone who worked there. Then again, you never know when people are making things up or stretching the truth a little. 

My gut feeling was telling me he'd be okay. I think my over-tired and stressed brain was telling me it was something terrible. 
My fiance is out of town. He has been gone a week and will be gone for three. 
My 6 month old female Golden wakes me up alot at night. She is SUCH an active dog and begs for attention 24 hours a day. I think now that 'Dad' is gone she is a bit confused. She runs to the door randomly and starts wagging her tail, thinking he is going to walk in. I don't blame her for being a little off at night time.  Night time is when I miss him the most and start getting sad. If she misses him too, and then reads that I am sad/scared of being alone in the house at night... well she is going to react to that. I guess she knows that the Alpha is gone or something. She plays all day and eats like a horse so I know she is good. She has just got some emotional problems. 
And then its the end of the school semester and that is just always stressful.  

So top all that off with your beloved dog with a swollen face first thing in the morning. I definitely had a break down yesterday. I might have over reacted. I don't know. 

I just wish HE was home. Things like this always seem to happen when the man of the house leaves. 

Most importantly though, Harley is doing well. I am going to feed him only half of his meal... and see if he is okay with that. 

Thanks everyone for helping me out a bit. - I ramble way too much....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was going to say the swelling sounds like a bug bite or sting, the benadryl will make them sleepy but is the right thing to give them for a bug bite, and I bet the milk upset his stomach, or just the sting might have.

I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Milk isn't tolerated by many dogs and well could have caused the GI upset. And, just like humans, benadryl can cause drowsiness. Glad to hear that things sound to be on the mend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harley*

Glad to hear that Harley seems better-it was the swollen part that scared me.

Keep a close eye on him and don't hesitate to call the vet back if you see anything suspicious. Glad he ate and drank.

Check Harley's gums and make sure they are pink and not white.
If they are white he could be dehydrated so then call the vet immediately.


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

I checked his gums, they are a nice pink. I felt around his belly again and he doesn't seem swollen or sore. His face swelling is completely gone. He stills seems tired, but so am I and so is Mirabelle (they both kept yawning during their baths). We all got only about 3 hours of sleep so that could be that. 

I just gave him a bath. I know that being warm and clean after a hot shower, makes me feel better after I've been sick. I felt around for any bumps (still looking for a bite) but found nothing. He enjoyed it though. 

I think the worst is over.  Yay. Thanks again everyone. I'll definitely start having to come on here more often. Especially now that I have two goldens!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry I missed this thread, glad Harley is doing better. June 21 birthday eh? we have something in common, Tucker was born June 21, 1997 he will turn 13 this year. Early birthday wishes to your soon to be 2 yr old boy arty:


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to know Harley is doing better. Actually dogs are lactose-intolerant; this is probably what made Harley start vomiting and wanting to eat the grass. Dogs tend to eat grass when their bellies are upset. Also, depends on how much benadryl you gave him. You should give roughly 25mg per 25 pounds. Even one benadryl to a 75 pound dog can make them sleepy/drowsy. Glad to know he is better!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

I was just going to add my 2 cents worth. When Tundra had eaten too much pressed rawhide and was sick, he also managed to get stung by something that made his nose swell up. When I took him to the vet, I showed him the swelling and he gave him a shot of antihistamine and did tell me that a sting can cause vomiting (but he was already doing that because of the rawhide). Of course I was up all night with a puking dog and my husband was out of town...!LOL And the only time I had to take one of our kids to the ER at night, he was out of town then too!LOL


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah Sylivia you made me feel so much better. Its good to know that I'm not the only one. 

 He is definitely 100% himself now. I'm happy!!!


----------

